# End the Practice of Risky, Unnecessary Surgery on Non-Consenting Babies



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/119095364


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

signed, and sent to others! thanks!


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

I changed the title for my response since every circumcision removes sensual tissue (zero "risk" of not amputating something).

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for posting.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Anybody know if this is the same as signing the petition on the Intact America site? It says it is sponsored by INtact America, so I'm guessing it all goes to the same place. I have heard that IA has almost 20,000 signatures total.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks! signed!


----------



## Starcat2 (Jan 6, 2010)

signed!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

done; thx!


----------

